# Built my first coil



## Wolf (14/6/15)

Sooooo.... I just built my first coil using 22 gauge kanthal and it's pushing out .8 ohms what a dream smooth draw from my kayfun

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide (14/6/15)

Wolf said:


> Sooooo.... I just built my first coil using 22 gauge kanthal and it's pushing out .8 ohms what a dream smooth draw from my kayfun



Congrats bud, have not attempted building a coil, time to try, nothing as fancy as your setup, baby steps for me, Kanger sub tank is where I will start, probably be too scared to "hit the fire button". Do you have a ohm meter to test your coil on first?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolf (14/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> Congrats bud, have not attempted building a coil, time to try, nothing as fancy as your setup, baby steps for me, Kanger sub tank is where I will start, probably be too scared to "hit the fire button". Do you have a ohm meter to test your coil on first?


I don't used my ipv mini 2 to tell me how much ohms it was

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/6/15)

Pics or it did not happen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Redeemer (14/6/15)

Congtats on your first successful coil bud!
It's a great feeling when you get it to fire just right, and glow from the centre outwards on a test fire 
Next is to up the game and go for a 26G or 28G build, then dual and get them to fire equal

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wolf (14/6/15)

Sorry here's the pic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wolf (14/6/15)

Here's the test fire

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wolf (14/6/15)

Lol don't mind my cat chilling out


----------



## Andre (14/6/15)

And twisted nogal! Way to go, well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/15)

Well done on your first coil @Wolf 
Impressive coil for your first one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/6/15)

very nice coil @Wolf 
first coils is always the most satisfying builds.
well done bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/6/15)

Excellent coiling @Wolf and a mighty first coil. 

Nothing beats that satisfaction one gets when vaping on their first rebuilt coil!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

